# The Novitzkenegger Slingshot Challenge



## JoergS

OK, so we know now that the Butterfly style brings more speed.

So what would happen if Dirk Novitzky would shoot Butterfly, with his arm span of 7ft?

And what would happen if he would be as strong as Arnold Schwarzenegger in Mr. Universe shape, so he can pull monster bands?

And, last not least, what would happen if he would be using a huge starship, and shoot butterfly with these stroong bands?

I plan on making an experimental slingshot crossbow with a draw length of three meters (10 ft). Must be a crossbow so I can cock it as I am NOT Novitzky NOR Schwarzenegger. But I can simulate that crossbreed.

After all the three of us share teutonic genes...

Don't expect a fancy setup, I will simply use wood poles, mount a Cougar to the front and use the new release as a trigger device.

Should be interesting.


----------



## USASlingshot

joerg, from the looks of it you look like you can bench press as much as schwarzenegger


----------



## JoergS

My benchpress record is about 380 lbs.

On Fuerte, I had 20 workouts in 21 days... their max weight on the bench press machine was 125 kg. On the last day I did 40 reps in the first set, 26 in the second, and 16 in the third. My pecs and triceps felt like a mixof rubber and stone afterwards...

True weight may have been lower than 125, though, with these machines you never know.

But I never did steroids, and I have seen guys using the juice for a couple years and then they pressed monstrous weights, well over 450. I guess they will pay the price when they get older. I am still really strong at 45 years.


----------



## harpersgrace

sounds like the first slingshot Bazooka....


----------



## USASlingshot

125kg! That is what I use for Russian deadlifts! I only bench about 57kg and squat 84kg. You make me feal small haha


----------



## JoergS

Well, we are in different weight classes anyway! I am at about 115 kg body weight. 100 kg would be better, though - but ach, I dearly love my food.


----------



## USASlingshot

As do I







I was 63kg and in season I wrestled 56kg haha


----------



## Sam

JoergS said:


> My benchpress record is about 380 lbs.
> 
> On Fuerte, I had 20 workouts in 21 days... their max weight on the bench press machine was 125 kg. On the last day I did 40 reps in the first set, 26 in the second, and 16 in the third. My pecs and triceps felt like a mixof rubber and stone afterwards...
> 
> True weight may have been lower than 125, though, with these machines you never know.
> 
> But I never did steroids, and I have seen guys using the juice for a couple years and then they pressed monstrous weights, well over 450. I guess they will pay the price when they get older. I am still really strong at 45 years.


You monster!
















It will be interesting to see how this works out!


----------



## Norwegian Wood

Hi Joerg, have you seen my post: Extended butterfly, in the slingshot modification section? No brace involved, 40cm extension, no problem holding it. I am sure you could draw really powerful bands with that style, with your strength, and your new release device you could brake records.


----------



## JoergS

Well for now, I want to find out what the butterfly style can achieve if you max it out.

When optimizing, it is always good to know what the achievable limit is.

Jörg


----------



## Flexandstrech505

Hi all i have never done steroids in my life and have only been training as a powerbodybuilder for about 2 1/2years my bench press record is 405 pounds i held all the records at school for lifting my squat is 500 pounds and my dead lift is 535 pounds i can overhead shoulder press even more than i bench i was doing 475 pounds for about 6 reps 2 days ago it has been a life long dream to be a world class natural bodybuilder and power lifter







figured i would give my two bits in this thread


----------



## Sam

Flexandstrech505 said:


> Hi all i have never done steroids in my life and have only been training as a powerbodybuilder for about 2 1/2years my bench press record is 405 pounds i held all the records at school for lifting my squat is 500 pounds and my dead lift is 535 pounds i can overhead shoulder press even more than i bench i was doing 475 pounds for about 6 reps 2 days ago it has been a life long dream to be a world class natural bodybuilder and power lifter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figured i would give my two bits in this thread
> View attachment 2548


Wow, looking at you I would say you don't have far to go!


----------



## Flexandstrech505

thanks alot i definatly try


----------



## A+ Slingshots

*see enlargeable pic. in his post

BTW everyone .... I am proud to say that is my oldest son Nathaniel!!!! He actually helps me quite a bit in the shop at A+ when he has time.


----------



## USASlingshot

I wish I could be like that someday, to bad I will never look like that







Im way to small for body building


----------



## Flexandstrech505

USASlingshot said:


> I wish I could be like that someday, to bad I will never look like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im way to small for body building


 No u can build yourself up u just have to know how to train


----------



## USASlingshot

i can get alot stronger just my shoulders arent wide enough. i have been working out over a year now and have only gained 20lbs on my bench 50 on my squat and 50 on my dead lift. idk what im doin wrong


----------



## Flexandstrech505

u need to go on the internet and find natural bodybuilders that have ur bodytype and try and train just like them thats what i did o also good diet and supplements is a key


----------



## USASlingshot

i can look the first pert up, but my diet is horrible







well, thanks for the advice


----------



## Flexandstrech505

well come anytime just ask


----------



## Roy

Hey can I throw in some bragging rights. I have a bench press of 475lb on a flat bench and 540lb on a decline bench, I also have never touched a steroid. Did I mention I am 46 years old also. When I was a young pup my bench press was around 575lb on a flat bench. I try to get to a gym three days a week. So when I shot slingshots I also use very heavy bands. I bought some off flatband and the ones I purchased are his 1" wide red hunter bands. they do pack a punch. have a great day.


----------



## Flexandstrech505

Roy said:


> Hey can I throw in some bragging rights. I have a bench press of 475lb on a flat bench and 540lb on a decline bench, I also have never touched a steroid. Did I mention I am 46 years old also. When I was a young pup my bench press was around 575lb on a flat bench. I try to get to a gym three days a week. So when I shot slingshots I also use very heavy bands. I bought some off flatband and the ones I purchased are his 1" wide red hunter bands. they do pack a punch. have a great day.


 wow sir u are truly amazing i can only hope to be as strong as u can i ask what ur measurements were when u were lifting that?


----------



## Roy

sure if I can remember.	I saw your photo I must tell you I was never as defined as yourself. My chest at one time was around 58" and right now it is around I would guess 52". My biceps I could never get too big. I would say at there largest around 18" most of my arm size was in my triceps of course hence the bigger bench press weights. My thighs are around 34" and my calfs around 22". When I worked out in the bench press I would do two days of light weight and lots of reps, on heavy days I would use heavy weights and low reps also I would end with super sets. Also one last note I would do 4 sets of around 20-30 reps on the dip bar with no weight. And finally I must tell you that I am a little over 6' tall and 295lb believe me this helps when pushing heavy weight. Keep at it you look like your doing a great job.


----------



## Sam

You guys have to stop - you're embarrassing me.







I still struggle to lift a 25kg barbell!


----------



## USASlingshot

geez roy! i dont know why but i never though of u as a body builder


----------



## Flexandstrech505

Roy said:


> sure if I can remember.	I saw your photo I must tell you I was never as defined as yourself. My chest at one time was around 58" and right now it is around I would guess 52". My biceps I could never get too big. I would say at there largest around 18" most of my arm size was in my triceps of course hence the bigger bench press weights. My thighs are around 34" and my calfs around 22". When I worked out in the bench press I would do two days of light weight and lots of reps, on heavy days I would use heavy weights and low reps also I would end with super sets. Also one last note I would do 4 sets of around 20-30 reps on the dip bar with no weight. And finally I must tell you that I am a little over 6' tall and 295lb believe me this helps when pushing heavy weight. Keep at it you look like your doing a great job.


wow thats awesome i will try some of that im pretty tall so it always look smaller than i am in pics i am 6ft3in. and weigh around 220 i have 19in. arms and my quads are around 27in. calves are 17in. and chest is 50in. i would love to have ur measurments. my goal for the end of the year is to weigh 250 in competion shape so about 3% bodyfat i figure if i come in to my first show huge and perfect it will have a good ripple effect on my career







my long term goals are to get 22-23in.arms like a 55in.chest 22-23in.calves around 33-34in.quads







do u possibly have any routins u did for mass building that u could PM me that would be awesome


----------



## Flexandstrech505

haha







look what i have done i have kinda defiled the sling shot forum with bodybuilding forum stuff sorry jorg just got carried away can u tell what my favorite thing to do is lol


----------



## Roy

Yea we got off the subject. for the slingshot forum, my advice is to use flatbands heavy duty bands and shoot around 1000 shots a day that should work. lol.


----------



## USASlingshot

hehe i kinda started this whole thing







sorry


----------



## Sam

Flexandstrech505 said:


> hehe i kinda started this whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry


It's OK guys, it's always interesting to get an inside look into other peoples' interests!


----------



## JoergS

OK, I agree, lots of strong guys here.

But I saw nobody with a 7 ft arm span.

So I guess I must make my Novitzkenegger Butterfly Simulator anyway. Have gathered the parts, will do one last video while the wife packs up the boxes for the move!

Jörg


----------



## Sam

JoergS said:


> OK, I agree, lots of strong guys here.
> 
> But I saw nobody with a 7 ft arm span.
> 
> So I guess I must make my Novitzkenegger Butterfly Simulator anyway. Have gathered the parts, will do one last video while the wife packs up the boxes for the move!
> 
> Jörg


I expect you'll be encroaching firearm territory in FPE, I can't wait! Please include some slow-motion impacts, if it's not too much trouble of course.


----------



## JoergS

The "Butterfly" shooting style brings the power of slingshots into new dimensions.

With a "wingspan" of about 1,60 meters, Jörg Sprave can break the 60 ft/lbs (80 Joule) projectile energy that the US military considers as lethal for humans.

So what would happen if a guy with the arm span of Dirk Novitzki (2,30 meters) and the power of Arnold Schwarzenegger (in his days) could achieve with a forward extended slingshot, giving him a 3 meter draw?




























To find that out, a new slingshot crossbow has been designed, with a total draw length of said 3 meters. A trigger based locking mechanism allows a normal person to cock and shoot like Novitzkenegger!

The results are quite impressive. 75 m/s with a 36 gramm, 19 mm lead ball (576 gr, .75"). 102 Joules, over 80 ft/lbs!

Here is the video (the last one from the old house, my wife packs the boxes right now):


----------



## USASlingshot

wow! i cant imagine someone with a wingspan like that in person. how many feet per second are in 100 jules?


----------



## Sam

Quick someone call die Polizei! 









Seriously, awesome stuff there Joerg, you're a true slingshot pioneer!









PS: congratulations on creating something that would almost definitely constitute a 'firearm' over here!


----------



## Roy

very impressive. We should be good as long as there are no seven foot men you are shooting against. Jorg you should be called the slingshot man and science guy. You come up with great concepts.


----------



## juliusjonzon

Woow great job on the building! I guess you pay much attention to your diet!
I have been lifting weights for about 2 years now and I have gone from 67kg to 84. Now I am on holiday so allot smaler, but the food realy makes the difference! Lifting hard is of cource of great importance but the diet realy makes the big difference between sucsess and just a slow progres!
I am folowing Arnlods bodybuilding guide and find it super! I am not aming for competition or to get huge like a serious builder, but hey lern from the best and maby get 5%=)

P.s
I just bought "pumping Iron" Today=)


----------



## SlingMan

Flexandstrech505 said:


> Hi all i have never done steroids in my life and have only been training as a powerbodybuilder for about 2 1/2years my bench press record is 405 pounds i held all the records at school for lifting my squat is 500 pounds and my dead lift is 535 pounds i can overhead shoulder press even more than i bench i was doing 475 pounds for about 6 reps 2 days ago it has been a life long dream to be a world class natural bodybuilder and power lifter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figured i would give my two bits in this thread
> View attachment 2548


I'm not trying to be disrespectful and I know you mean well but did you
mis-state your numbers on the overhead shoulder press? *475 x 6 reps?*









*I WILL DONATE $1000.00 TO ANYONE WHO CAN OVERHEAD PRESS 475 LBS. FOR 6 REPS 
WITH A STANDARD OLYMPIC BAR AND WEIGHTS*.









Let me know if you're interested or if you mistakingly typed the wrong fiqures.

*Do you have any You Tube videos of your lifts???* Would *LOVE* to see them!

Thanks!


----------



## ARB

SlingMan said:


> I'm not trying to be disrespectful and I know you mean well but did you
> mis-state your numbers on the overhead shoulder press? *475 x 6 reps?*


I was also going to point this out but thought it might cause an argument. Has to be a mistake. An 18 year old who weighs 220 and can overhead press 475 for 6? If true that would be more impressive than anything that Ed Coan, Paul Anderson, Bill Kazmaier, Mariusz Pudzianowski etc. have done.


----------



## SlingMan

ARB said:


> I'm not trying to be disrespectful and I know you mean well but did you
> mis-state your numbers on the overhead shoulder press? *475 x 6 reps?*


I was also going to point this out but thought it might cause an argument. Has to be a mistake. An 18 year old who weighs 220 and can overhead press 475 for 6? If true that would be more impressive than anything that Ed Coan, Paul Anderson, Bill Kazmaier, Mariusz Pudzianowski etc. have done.
[/quote]

My thoughts exactly!

There would be no argument either. *Didn't happen! Period!*

I'm an oldtime strength historian and I knew the second I read that claim that it was
a mistake. *No Way!*

Sorry folks!


----------



## JoergS

Well, a lot of guys in the gym build up their shoulders by going down just a little bit, bending the elbow joint maybe 30 degrees or so. When you do that, you can pump fairly heavy weights.

Lowering the bell all the way down to the level of your ears is a different issue. 6 reps at 475 means that the athlete would do about 525 to 550 as a maximum, one rep only. That's a lot of iron for sure. But not impossible.


----------



## USASlingshot

JoergS said:


> Well, a lot of guys in the gym build up their shoulders by going down just a little bit, bending the elbow joint maybe 30 degrees or so. When you do that, you can pump fairly heavy weights.
> 
> Lowering the bell all the way down to the level of your ears is a different issue. 6 reps at 475 means that the athlete would do about 525 to 550 as a maximum, one rep only. That's a lot of iron for sure. But not impossible.


I'll have to agree, it's not impossible but very hard. You would be amazed at what the body can accomplish. I belive the highest 1 bench max weight lifted is somewhere a little over 1000 pounds. I'm pretty sure at one point someone thought that was impossible.


----------



## SlingMan

JoergS said:


> Well, a lot of guys in the gym build up their shoulders by going down just a little bit, bending the elbow joint maybe 30 degrees or so. When you do that, you can pump fairly heavy weights.
> 
> Lowering the bell all the way down to the level of your ears is a different issue. 6 reps at 475 means that the athlete would do about 525 to 550 as a maximum, one rep only. That's a lot of iron for sure. But not impossible.


That's not a shoulder press. That would be a partial movement and from a rack.

I'm talking from the chest to overhead by pressing the weight. Not a push press either.

*Again, 475 x 6 reps ain't happening. Now or Never!*

*I have the money of someone wants to step up to the plate.*

*$1000.00 put up or shut up!!!*


----------



## SlingMan

USASlingshot said:


> Well, a lot of guys in the gym build up their shoulders by going down just a little bit, bending the elbow joint maybe 30 degrees or so. When you do that, you can pump fairly heavy weights.
> 
> Lowering the bell all the way down to the level of your ears is a different issue. 6 reps at 475 means that the athlete would do about 525 to 550 as a maximum, one rep only. That's a lot of iron for sure. But not impossible.


I'll have to agree, it's not impossible but very hard. You would be amazed at what the body can accomplish. I belive the highest 1 bench max weight lifted is somewhere a little over 1000 pounds. I'm pretty sure at one point someone thought that was impossible.
[/quote]

When it takes a guy 30 minutes to get a suit on and then bench 800 pounds that doesn't impress
me in the least.

A RAW 1000 pound bench? Also, ain't happening!!!


----------



## USASlingshot

ryan kennelly benched 1250! its possible... just because it sounds un human does not mean its inpossible


----------



## JoergS

SlingMan said:


> *Again, 475 x 6 reps ain't happening. Now or Never!*
> 
> *I have the money of someone wants to step up to the plate.*
> 
> *$1000.00 put up or shut up!!!*


May I post your challenge on power lifter forums then? I am fairly sure you will loose your money, some of these guys are monsters.

You may want to define the rules precisely, ideally with a video of an athlete doing the exercise correctly, but with lower weights of course.


----------



## USASlingshot

yes, slingman. no average body builder could do that but there are some guys who live for bodybuilding. like joerg said "there monsters"


----------



## JoergS

Plus, the modern steroid + growth hormon products work. Believe me, I have seen guys going through a cycle for 9 weeks, adding 10 kg of solid muscle.

Power lifters are a lot stronger than body builders, for the sole reason that they never diet. The definition phases eat up a lot of muscle, as the body tries to get rid of the muscle before the fat. Power lifters don't care about fat. If you want to build a wall, you need plenty of stones!

I believe that without steroids, nobody has any kind of chance at powerlifting contests. The guys are full of it. But who cares.

The original (ancient greek) olympic spirit forces the athletes to do whatever is possible to improve. Even if it shortens your life. If an athlete decided that he wanted to become a pro, then it was his divine duty to sacrifice his health if need be.

I think doping should be opened up for all professional athletes. They use it anyway, but if you open up, then we have more control and more equal chances. Professional athletes do great damage to their bodies in any case, as the human body is not designed for long time stress on that level. A pro athlete wears out his joints, puts stress onto his heart, tortures his ligaments, exposes his body to very high injury risks. At the end of a pro career, few athletes still have a healthy body. Most are in pain. So what difference does it make if they use steroids on top of all these hazards?

The only reason I don't do steroids is that I am a whimp. I want to live as long as possible and I am afraid that steroid consumption is not exactly compatible with that goal.


----------



## USASlingshot

Joerg, you do the right thing not taking roids. What would we do on YouTube with u in jail? Haha. But the old wrestling weight Trainor for our team used to be an Amerature power lifter untill he tore a ligament doing power cleans wrong. He never took roids once! But after he messed his leg up he started to lift for tone. I wish I could have met him.


----------



## JoergS

Here in Germany, taking steroids is not illegal. Even buying them is legal. They are just like any other prescription medication. Selling them is illegal without a pharmacy license, and based on a doctor's prescription, but then most people order them via internet from countries where the stuff is unregulated. Worst thing that can happen is that the customs find the stuff, then they will confiscate it and nothing else happens.

Because it is that easy and no legal dangers apply, lots of amateur guys use steroids.


----------



## e~shot

If you fix your new pouch to it, it will be really a lead shot


----------



## JoergS

Unbelievable, but it broke this morning. The 5mm screws (steel!) I used to attach the Cougar to the front of the crossbow broke clean off, the Cougar followed the ball on the path to my target tree. Wasn't a fork hit, the ball hit the mark.

The impact of the long rubberbands against the Cougar fork arms must have been so great that the screws could not take it anymore.

The screws broke before the threading, the rest of them still is in the wood.

I have to say that this happened when I used smaller ammo, so the rubber speed was much faster (lots of unspent energy at the fork level).

We should never underestimate the force behind serious slingshot rubber bands.


----------



## e~shot

JoergS said:


> Unbelievable, but it broke this morning. The 5mm screws (steel!) I used to attach the Cougar to the front of the crossbow broke clean off, the Cougar followed the ball on the path to my target tree. Wasn't a fork hit, the ball hit the mark.


May be some EVIL EYE fall onto it


----------



## ZDP-189

My arms would leave their sockets way before lifting the weights described.

But back to the slingshot. That is totally out there. I bet that would go through a car door.


----------



## boyntonstu

I knew Isaac Berger, Olympic Gold medal weightlifter.

I went to grammar school with Isaac who was a very short and he did not look like he could lift 50 pounds.

I saw him do this in the 6th grade:

Walk up behind someone and lift them up by grabbing their ankles.

He competed in three consecutive Summer Olympics. In the Featherweight class at the 1956 Olympic Games in Melbourne, Berger won the gold medal with lifts totaling 352.5 kilograms (777 lb.) Four years later, he took a silver at the Rome Olympiad (362.5 kg, 799 lb). And in 1964 at the Tokyo Games, he again won the Featherweight class silver at 382.5 kg (843 lb). His 1964 Olympic record of 152.5 kg (336 lb) in the clean and jerk, at a body-weight of 130 pounds (59 kg), made him pound-for-pound the strongest man in the world, a record that stood for nine years.


----------



## JoergS

Repaired it using thicker screws, shot it a few times before I took it apart for the move.

94 m/s with the 14 gramm 15mm steel balls, and 82 m/s with the .62 16mm lead, weighing 26 gramms. Not bad!

15 kg draw weight. I might go up to 20 kg and see what happens.


----------



## ZDP-189

I'd like to see what happens when we get multi-step drawing, levers/cranked draw. I've long envisioned a shooter built inside a lattice tensegrity frame which could handle the forces and still be lightweight.

I also have a recent plan for a sling-bow that uses a geared motor to tension the motive bands.


----------



## SlingMan

JoergS said:


> *Again, 475 x 6 reps ain't happening. Now or Never!*
> 
> *I have the money of someone wants to step up to the plate.*
> 
> *$1000.00 put up or shut up!!!*


May I post your challenge on power lifter forums then? I am fairly sure you will loose your money, some of these guys are monsters.

You may want to define the rules precisely, ideally with a video of an athlete doing the exercise correctly, but with lower weights of course.
[/quote]

*YES! You have my permission.* Let me know which forums you post it on.

*Here's the rules:*

A military press from chest level to a strict overhead press with NO leg drive.

6 reps must be completed in this manner at a total weight of 475 lbs.

There you go! NOW! Are you willing to put up your $1000.00 if no one does it?

I'll even put my money on 3rd party escrow to ensure payment.

Like I said, *"PUT UP OR SHUT UP!"







*

*NOW, which forum are you going to begin with???

I EAGERLY await your repsonse!!!*


----------



## USASlingshot

wow! your quite confident in that. u better hope some 300lb pure muscle tank dosent find this haha. if your that sure... good luck


----------



## SlingMan

USASlingshot said:


> ryan kennelly benched 1250! its possible... just because it sounds un human does not mean its inpossible


 You are incorrect!

Ryan Kennelly did not bench 1250 lbs.

Show me a link to this video please.

*NO ONE* has benched 1000 lbs. RAW. This means without a suit.
There are suits that add 200 lbs. to your max. If that impresses you, FINE!

Not me!

*Show me the human that benches a 1000 lbs. RAW PLEASE!!!*

*I'm still waiting on an EASY $1000.00 from Jorge on my strict military press
of 475 x 6 reps Challenge!!!
*
He'll choke, guarantee it!!!


----------



## SlingMan

USASlingshot said:


> wow! your quite confident in that. u better hope some 300lb pure muscle tank dosent find this haha. if your that sure... good luck


*I'm very confident!!!*

Would you like to bet also???

Check my background on this subject before going any further would be my suggestion.









Take care...


----------



## USASlingshot

i dont think joerg is going to pay you 1000... to me it seems you kinda forced him into this. if this becomes a legitamit challenge i would love to see the people who try. about the raw 1000 pound bench i dont belive someone has done that. in my opinion someday someone will do both your 475 x 6 military press and bench 1000lbs raw bench. its just a matter of time


----------



## ARB

USASlingshot said:


> wow! your quite confident in that. u better hope some 300lb pure muscle tank dosent find this haha. if your that sure... good luck


I think his $$$$ are safe enough! Having said that I wouldn't bet my own $$$$ on it as there may be some *500 lb* monsters (such as N. Ireland's Glenn Ross) on the planet that may be able to do that lift. Maybe

Oh and back when overhead pressing was an Olympic sport, Vassily Alexeyev cleaned and pressed 520 pounds at a bodyweight of around 350 pounds. He is considered one of the greatest super-heavyweight weightlifters of all time, was a multiple Olympic and World champion and multiple record holder. It's unlikely that he posts on internet forums


----------



## USASlingshot

SlingMan said:


> wow! your quite confident in that. u better hope some 300lb pure muscle tank dosent find this haha. if your that sure... good luck


*I'm very confident!!!*

Would you like to bet also???
[/quote]

im 15... i have never seen 1000 bucks. not trying to be mean but it kinda seems like your getting a little over worked about this bet. everyone is entitled to their own opinion


----------



## Flexandstrech505

to clarify my early post everything but the overhead press was free weight that i really did how ever i did 475 it was on a hammer strength machine. i ment no deception in my claim so i wanted to say that


----------



## Roy

You keep commenting about a 1000lb bench press raw. My take on this, is with or with out a suit it was 1000lb. Barry Bonds hit 750 homers with or with out steriods, point being it was done. I know alot of lifters who bench over 500lb put them in a suit and they still can't bench 1000lb. I think some good genetics helps also. It is was 110 degrees in New Mexico yesterday but it was not hot it was a dry heat LOL. Apples and Oranges. Hey someone buid me a heavy duty all stainless steel slingshot. this is what I am looking for. Maybe out of Tungsten that would be great.


----------



## USASlingshot

i dont know alot about lifting, but what i do know is someday someone will be doing that. every year new and better protiens and muscle enhancers come out. eventualy someone will do it. maybe not anytime soon but eventualy. like i said everyone is entitled to their own opinon. thats just mine


----------



## Flexandstrech505

though all these claims about no one doing 1000 bench. it has been done and more its on youtube just search it


----------



## JoergS

I misunderstood. The way you came up with this sounded like a bounty that you put out and not a bet. It sounded like you would give your money to the first guy who masters your challenge. It seems that this was not your idea.

You said:

I WILL DONATE $1000.00 TO ANYONE WHO CAN OVERHEAD PRESS 475 LBS. FOR 6 REPS
WITH A STANDARD OLYMPIC BAR AND WEIGHTS.

That did not sound like a bet. 
I don't bet, never.

I would also like say that I do not like the way how this thread evolves. This is a slingshot forum, and a friendly one. Please calm down. No reason to get aggressive. We are all friends here.

I suggest that you sign on to a power lifter forum and discuss these things there. Otherwise I will close this thread, for good.

If you want to say something about slingshots, that's fine and always welcome. But let us stop this fruitless shoulder press discussions.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

LOL


----------



## Flexandstrech505

i think we just all need to get back to what this thread is about there is no point in arguing over what i have done it doesnt meet slingman's requirements the overhead press was done on a machine it was done but not to what he has asked and i cant do what he has asked. and i was not trying to cause trouble or deceive anyone about my accomplishments i should have been more specific and stated that that lift in perticular was done via machine so sorry to anyone who i offended and lets get back to tha awesome slingshot jorg as created


----------



## Roy

Hey Joerg I agree. I have a titaium blingshot from snody and a stainless steel slingshot dankung. Has anyone ever made one from tungsten? I do prefer the heavy materials. I know tungsten is pricey and hard to work with. Are there any fabricaters out there that will cut it and make a slingshot of my design? This is the type of weights I am talking about.


----------



## Flexandstrech505

why not lead or gold lol jk that would be interesting if u get one post pics


----------



## Roy

Hey Flexandstrech505 I applaud you, and I must say you guys make one nice slingshot. I know they are not tungsten, but I will be making some purchases of your line of slingshots for christmas gift. I have three sons who like to shoot slingshots and would enjoy your models. I like this quote from the movie Road House from Patrick Swayze. "BE NICE" for everyone on this forum, it is all for the recreation and fun of the sport of slingshot enthusiast to have fun. Have a great day


----------



## SlingMan

JoergS said:


> I misunderstood. The way you came up with this sounded like a bounty that you put out and not a bet. It sounded like you would give your money to the first guy who masters your challenge. It seems that this was not your idea.
> 
> You said:
> 
> I WILL DONATE $1000.00 TO ANYONE WHO CAN OVERHEAD PRESS 475 LBS. FOR 6 REPS
> WITH A STANDARD OLYMPIC BAR AND WEIGHTS.
> 
> That did not sound like a bet.
> I don't bet, never.
> 
> I would also like say that I do not like the way how this thread evolves. This is a slingshot forum, and a friendly one. Please calm down. No reason to get aggressive. We are all friends here.
> 
> I suggest that you sign on to a power lifter forum and discuss these things there. Otherwise I will close this thread, for good.
> 
> If you want to say something about slingshots, that's fine and always welcome. But let us stop this fruitless shoulder press discussions.


In other words, you was blowing smoke?

Have a good day!


----------



## shot in the foot

Is this what you are looking for, jeff


----------



## JoergS

Slingman, I can't shoulder press 475 and never said I can. But I believe it is possible and I think some guys can do it.

I said I can benchpress 380 after some preparation, and I can.

You said you donate 1k dollars to anyone that masters the 475 lbs shoulder challenge. You said so in public so you better hope that you won't find a letter from some lawyer in your mailbox, demanding that you pay out the price to his client.

I said I can post your challenge on forums that are more appropriate for this kind of stuff. For your sake, I won't do that. But I have been 100% straight forward here, while you kind of turned your "donation" around, and now it is a bet all of a sudden.

Why am I blowing smoke? To me, it seems you need to calm down and show good manners. I am a man of honor and do take accusations like yours personal. Don't let it come to this. Please, with all respect..

Jörg


----------



## smitty

SlingMan said:


> In other words, you was blowing smoke?
> 
> Have a good day!


I am done with this macho crap !


----------



## USASlingshot

Roy, I would love to see that idea! Sounds great


----------



## SlingMan

JoergS said:


> Slingman, I can't shoulder press 475 and never said I can. But I believe it is possible and I think some guys can do it.
> 
> I said I can benchpress 380 after some preparation, and I can.
> 
> You said you donate 1k dollars to anyone that masters the 475 lbs shoulder challenge. You said so in public so you better hope that you won't find a letter from some lawyer in your mailbox, demanding that you pay out the price to his client.
> 
> I said I can post your challenge on forums that are more appropriate for this kind of stuff. For your sake, I won't do that. But I have been 100% straight forward here, while you kind of turned your "donation" around, and now it is a bet all of a sudden.
> 
> Why am I blowing smoke? To me, it seems you need to calm down and show good manners. I am a man of honor and do take accusations like yours personal. Don't let it come to this. Please, with all respect..
> 
> Jörg


You said you would post my challenge on a powerlifting forum.

PLEASE DO.

The challenge stands and the donation stands.

I welcome any letters from lawyers. It works both ways. I have 2 attorneys in my family
i know all about the suing business. Doesn't bother me in the least.

I'm asking kindly that you do what you proposed. I will donate the 1000.00 to anyone that
meets the challenge under said rules.

It's that simple.

Is that nice enough?

BTW, I'm very well known in strength forums and IF you bother to post my challenge
you will be laughed off said forum. Not being rude, just stating a fact.

If you're not going to do what you proposed, I'm done with this thread.

Thanks for your time sir!


----------



## JoergS

Well, then I declare that I won't do it. So you can now leave this thread with your face kept, bye bye and godspeed for your journeys in your other forums.

Coming back to slingshots, the bands teared fairly soon after I used "smaller" ammo going faster than 90 m/s. So I think this makes it clear: The search for power must stop at 90 m/s or else the band life suffers much.

So the key to more power is heavy bullets. We have to find the heaviest bullet we can accelerate to 75 to 80 m/s. This is fast enough to make sure NO creature will be able to escape once the ball is on its way.

For me, the 16 mm lead is really good so far for handheld forks. In butterfly, I can shoot them with 75 m/s easily. And the stopping power is significant.

Jörg


----------



## JoergS

Next weekend,impact studies with the Novitzkenegger. I want to see what happens to a chicken (supermarket condition only I am afraid) when it receives a full hit with over 100 Joules of heavy lead.

Other ideas (no living creatures, please)?


----------



## ZDP-189

Apple. A high speed flash synchronised shot of a bullet going through the apple is the classic image.

Then there is the Cold Steel Proof style shot of the balls zipping through a side of pork ribs. Shot from the back with a suitable thrash metal sound track.

Also a car door or a pool room window.


----------



## Hedgewolf

ZDP-189 said:


> ...Also a car door or a pool room window.


Hehe - yes indeed... Joerg puts the 'wind' in window !

Take care
- Tony -


----------



## ARB

I think if you use much heavier ammo with it, you could get 150 joules or more. I'm basing this on my silver Thera tube starship which does around 105-115 joules (depending on temperature) with very heavy ammo but much less with "small" 0.75 inch lead similar to the ammo you used.

Although if you use huge, relatively slow ammo with a 3 metre slingshot perhaps the drop due to gravity will be an issue before the ball clears the slingshot, could result in a fork hit etc.?


----------



## JoergS

ARB said:


> Although if you use huge, relatively slow ammo with a 3 metre slingshot perhaps the drop due to gravity will be an issue before the ball clears the slingshot, could result in a fork hit etc.?


Arb, that is the case. I shot the .91 lead balls you sent me some time ago, and they touch the wood three inches before the frame, and bounce upwards.

I also like my bullets fast, 75 m/s is just about perfect.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Chicken is allright but you should shoot it from 10 meters.


----------



## ZDP-189

Give that frozen chook a sporting chance.

Momentum doesn't drop much over 10m, particularly lead. I'd be content to see a point blank shot.


----------



## Sam

I vote for a Pig's head...


----------



## boyntonstu

My vote is for Iran's I'madinnerjacket.!


----------



## Hedgewolf

Sam said:


> I vote for a Pig's head...


I've got a couple of half pig heads in my freezer if you want them









Take care
- Tony -


----------



## USASlingshot

bone crusher ammo!


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Yeah take bone crusher and pigs head that would be something for sure,


----------

